# Fs.4' 75 gallon tank and aragonite.PRICE DROP



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

This tank is in good condition. Comes with enough aragonite to fill about 3". Whole set is $200. Possible delivery for $20 within reason. Pix can be texted or emailed.
PRICE DROP TO $80 for all.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Also has tops.One has been replaced with plexi.All proceeds from this sale will help other fish.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump it up


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

any chance you could email me a picture of the tank and stand?

[email protected]


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent the pix


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump it up once more


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

To the top again


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump it up once more


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Price drop to $150.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Go Canucks go bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Saturday bump


----------



## stargazer86 (Sep 22, 2011)

hi 
i just Pm`d you...


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sunday morning bump


----------



## stargazer86 (Sep 22, 2011)

hi 
I PM`d you yesterday and again today.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Lets bump again


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi

Have you managed to negotiate a bigger tank into the house?  !

good luck with the sale

Regards

J


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes I did Jacques. 
A 125 gallon.I love it.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Farewell Canucks bump.


----------



## redonimask1 (Oct 18, 2012)

i would also like to see pics of this

[email protected]
dave


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

TGIF bump people


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess if it was $10 and delivered then someone would take it.$125 or I'll just keep it. P


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Lets bump this up


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Stand gone.Tank and substrate left.$80.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

I have sent you two pm's but still no picture forthcoming.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Sunday morning bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Monday bump


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

To the top once more


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Read the post people.No there are no filters,no there no other items that are not listed and no there is no complimentary delivery.Tank and substrate for $80.If not gone by Friday then ill keep it.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I would like a pic of tank please. [email protected]


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

All sold. Thanks to Stargazer and Master Wilkins.Both a pleasure to meet. : )


----------

